# USB 3  sur ancien imac



## jimboracourt (3 Janvier 2015)

bonjour,

j'ai un imac27 en usb2 existe il une solution via firewire ou thunderbolt de faire tourner de l'usb3?

existe il une solution pour avoir un disque dur rapide en externe ?

Merci


----------



## flotow (4 Janvier 2015)

Tu as quoi comme modèle d'iMac ?


----------



## jimboracourt (4 Janvier 2015)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tu as quoi comme modèle d'iMac ?



imac 27 mid 2011 i5 2,7ghz 12go ddr3


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2015)

Aucun problème avec un disque USB 3.0, mais ce sera plus rapide en FireWire.

Par contre, il te faut un boitier USB de ce type là vide... http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25...eva-aluice-mini-turbo-usb-30firewire-800.html ...ou avec un disque de 500 Go ou 1 To... http://www.macway.com/fr/product/27...-to-25-7200-trmin-usb-30-et-firewire-800.html ...ou plus.


----------



## jimboracourt (4 Janvier 2015)

car quand je vois ça ....

http://www.familymovie.fr/IMG/jpg/elgato_thunderbolt_ssd_speedgraphic-fr-2.jpg

un multi disque serait parfait


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2015)

Ton image n'est pas visible, je la remets.







Oui mais, un iMac n'a que de l'USB 2.0.

Aucun souci pour utiliser un boitier en 3.0 avec un taux de transfert limité en 2.0, donc c'est bien pour cela que le FireWire 800 sera plus rapide.

J'ai un iMac de 2011 et les 2 types de boitiers AluICE en 2,5 et 3,5", et en FireWire 800 ça marche vraiment bien.


----------



## jimboracourt (4 Janvier 2015)

si je veux recuper mon usB3 sur un firewire que dois je vérifier? 
pour être sur d'avoir un disque plus rapide ?


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2015)

jimboracourt a dit:


> si je veux recuper mon usB3 sur un firewire que dois je vérifier?
> pour être sur d'avoir un disque plus rapide ?



On ne récupère rien du tout, le port SATA II est limité et on ne pourra rien y faire. La seule chose pour bénéficier d'une vitesse maximum en FireWire 800 ou avec un boitier USB 3.0 sur un port USB 2.0 est d'avoir mis un disque dur en 7200 tr/mn.

Et sur le fond, pourquoi un disque dur externe rapide ?

Perso, avec le 3,5", je fais mes travaux avec FCPX et C4D et tout va très bien.


----------



## jimboracourt (4 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> On ne récupère rien du tout, le port SATA II est limité et on ne pourra rien y faire. La seule chose pour bénéficier d'une vitesse maximum en FireWire 800 ou avec un boitier USB 3.0 sur un port USB 2.0 est d'avoir mis un disque dur en 7200 tr/mn.
> 
> Et sur le fond, pourquoi un disque dur externe rapide ?
> 
> Perso, avec le 3,5", je fais mes travaux avec FCPX et C4D et tout va très bien.



pour gérer plus facilement mes photos


----------

